# RCA out to HDMI in



## jero100 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have an older DTV reciever and a DVD player that I'm kinda partial to that I'd like to hook up to a newer Samsung tv with multiple HDMI inputs.
Can this be done with a cable or do I have to have a converter?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

RCA is analog signal and HDMI is Digital so a direct connection is not possible.


----------



## jero100 (Nov 19, 2010)

thank you


----------



## sophiefen (Dec 1, 2010)

you can use a AV to HDMI converter can be sovle your problem?


----------



## RedDog3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Not long ago I saw some converters on line, but they weren't that cheap. You might be better off upgrading to all digital so you can run HDMI cables between them to get HD capabilities.

RD3


----------

